
Show HN: Whitehouse – A civic app for live chat with your elected officials - whitehouse
https://whitehouseapp.co
======
whitehouse
Whitehouse is a civic platform available on iOS and Android that aims to
become the primary solution to communicate with our elected officials in a
near future. Typically, when people want to contact their local
representatives, there are 3 steps :

1)Most people don't even know who are representing them, so they actually
starting by searching on google.

2) Once they find some names they still need to collect their contact info.

3) And finally they are ready to send either an email or a postal mail (Yeah
that still happens)

Whitehouse makes things simpler. It uses geolocation to accurately show you
the elected officials serving near you. Just press a button to submit your
question to one of them. A chat session will be created and you could both
have a live conversation just like in Whatsapp.

Additionally, all discussions are publicly accessible ( third users have read
access only) and an internal search engine is available to help users to
discover if their concerns have already been discussed.

For those who live in California, Councilwoman Nancy Smith from Sunnyvale is
one of the first elected officials that joined the Whitehouse community and
will be happy to chat with residents about their issues. Another Councilwoman,
Myra Maravilla from Hawaiian Gardens,CA is also available.

For those who live in Florida, Shevrin Jones, State Representative and Wayne
Messam, Mayor of Miramar are available too.

But anyway, you just have to invite your local elected officials to join
Whitehouse (they will need to register as Official by filling the in-app Form)
and they could start to discuss with you in real time.

PS : Currently, only authentication via Twitter is supported. I am gonna add
more auth options in the next versions. Voila.

Get Whitehouse for iOS : [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/whitehouse-for-
iphone/id1414...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/whitehouse-for-
iphone/id1414430724)

Get Whitehouse for Android :
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.whitehouse...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.whitehouse.eugene)

Please do not hesitate to contact me with any questions or feedback.

This platform is ideal for activists and other political nerds that trying to
make things change. So, no time to lose, make your voice heard !

